# Troxel deluxe saddle



## Spence36 (Feb 17, 2015)

NEED ONE MORE .... Looking for a decent original or restored  troxel deluxe Saddle the one that has the chrome rim around seen on Schwinn motorbikes/cycle planes , Aerocycles etc . 1930's troxel please pm or email spence_chris@yahoo.com 

Thanks to a fellow caber I got one thanks a million !!!
NEED ONE MORE !!!  please let me know guys !! Thanks you !! 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Spence36 (Apr 15, 2015)

NEED ONE MORE ... Please email me spence_chris@yahoo.com still need one more  


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Spence36 (May 9, 2015)

Anyone ??? Troxel saddle needed please let me know like this one 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Spence36 (May 9, 2015)

has the chrome rim around it any condition as long as the pan is solid and not rusted through anywhere and can be restored and of course original condition survivor thanks guys !! 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## STRADALITE (May 22, 2015)

I have this one for sale. The lip has been polished, the bottom of the pan repainted, the undercarriage has been powdercoated. New padding and leather. I do have a seat post clamp for it. $265 shipped


----------



## STRADALITE (May 22, 2015)

Here's the pics.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 22, 2015)

You can't ask for much more than that!


----------



## jacdan98 (May 22, 2015)

if chris doesn't want it i'll take it


----------



## Duck (May 22, 2015)

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/atd/4998418097.html


----------



## Freqman1 (May 22, 2015)

Duck said:


> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/atd/4998418097.html




That isn't the correct seat. V/r Shawn


----------



## Duck (May 22, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> That isn't the correct seat. V/r Shawn



 No charge-


----------



## Spence36 (May 29, 2015)

Thank you bro you da man !!! 
Got it today thank you already on my bike !!! 



Still
Looking for one more guys if anyone has one please let me know!! I pay fast and quick please email first for lighting  Response!!! 

Thanks again bro Cabers Hobbyist or just plane old crazy  bike nuts it's awesome to be helped by another Thank you !! 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## STRADALITE (May 29, 2015)

Sweet! Another satisfied customer.


----------



## Spence36 (Jun 5, 2015)

Need one more guys please let me know if ya have one email me at 
Spence_chris@yahoo.com for quick response thanks again !!


----------

